# Over exertion?



## Digibirds (Nov 25, 2021)

So my feather babies Sky and Ocean finally came out of their cage today! Woo-hoo.. 
except their flight seemed so hard for them. Like they hadn't flown in a long time, very labored. Ocean came back onto the top of the cage and started throwing up seeds! Only for a moment and he hasn't done it again. Did he over exert himself? He seems happy enough to go back for more food already too. 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

The combination of exertion and excitement probably caused the vomiting, I would not be concerned as long as it does not continue.


----------



## Digibirds (Nov 25, 2021)

Ok, he hasn't thrown up anymore but he is puffed up and resting his face in his back feathers. I'm keeping an eye on him for any tail bobbing too. So far it seems he's resting, preening and eating. Thank you for your reply!


----------



## bur (Nov 7, 2021)

Digibirds said:


> he is puffed up and resting his face in his back feathers.


It might be he is sleeping? It sounds like he had an eventful day.


----------



## Digibirds (Nov 25, 2021)

bur said:


> It might be he is sleeping? It sounds like he had an eventful day.


Yes, I think he was resting, as he is up and eating with his buddy again. They are choosing the fresh veggies I chopped up for them over their great value brand seed. Another yay!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Excellent. 

Just like us, budgies experience overexertion when they are not used to so much excitement and exercise and often need a nap to recuperate. 

I am closing this thread now.*


----------

